# Leg Press Weight vs Squat Weight



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm looking at starting stronglifts 5x5 next week. As most people no doubt know, you should be squating 3 x a week on this programme.

Problem I have is my gym only has 1 squat rack and it's often being hogged by the PTs! So it's a bit pot luck if I get to have a stint on it.

I was wondering if I could use the leg press as an alternative when I cant squat. Thing is I'm stronger in the leg press (or it's just easier) so was wondering if there is any sort of "rule of thumb" I could apply to compensate.

For example say a 60kg squat is equal to 80kg leg press...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you mate. It is certainly easier to push more weights on the leg press but doesn't mean it's not as effective. I tend to go to failure with my last set.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> I'm looking at starting stronglifts 5x5 next week. As most people no doubt know, you should be squating 3 x a week on this programme.
> 
> Problem I have is my gym only has 1 squat rack and it's often being hogged by the PTs! So it's a bit pot luck if I get to have a stint on it.
> 
> ...


Of course you can, most people are stronger on the press than squat by a considerable margin (your example I would ignore of squat ratio to leg press - really does not work like that due to different movements).

If you have a leg extension machine that is good to start followed by leg press and you could add lunges (don't forget Hams and Calves  ).

The squat is not the be all and end all of leg development.

Kick the PTs of the squat rack :thumb:


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

im not sure of the exact routine, but im pretty sure gradual increases in the squat are kind of fundamental to it. Leg presses arent going to provide the same response. But if you have to, for say one workout out of the three use a leg press. Maybe try 8 rep max on squat and leg press then calculate working weights on leg press as a percentage compared to squat working weights, if you understand me?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

recc said:


> Maybe try 8 rep max on squat and leg press then calculate working weights on leg press as a percentage compared to squat working weights, if you understand me?


Great idea that :thumbup1: I know it's not ideal but I often have to improvise. Order of preference will be squat rack, smith machine then leg press if I have to.

The leg press does work the same muscle groups but I guess you don't get the stability core work you would in the standard squat, hence being stronger.

Cheers for the input guys.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

In Stronglifts 5x5, leg press is absolutely not a substitute for squats, try and get on that squat rack, the program is designed for use with squats


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

depends if you are after strength or just muscle... leg press is just as good for building your legs as squat is


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Ask the people to move off the squat rack simples, or work in


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Kezz said:


> depends if you are after strength or just muscle... leg press is just as good for building your legs as squat is


he asked if he could substitute leg press for squats in the stronglifts program

the answer to that is no, it was made for squats


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah well just sack it then and train legs with whatever you have


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i have just joined a new gym, leg press has just begun again for the first in years but i am combining it after squats and still gettin about another 60k up and legs are weakened from squats so pile the weight on mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What are the PTs doing in the squat rack? If it's not squats or something that absolutely requires the rack, tell them to jog on (politely).


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

dmcc said:


> What are the PTs doing in the squat rack? If it's not squats or something that absolutely requires the rack, tell them to jog on (politely).


x2

PTs love jogging.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> What are the PTs doing in the squat rack? If it's not squats or something that absolutely requires the rack, tell them to jog on (politely).


There's one in particular who thinks he owns the place. I think I just got to find the times when it's not getting as much action, fortunately working from home I can be quite flexible about times I go to the gym.

You're right crouchmagic, the stronglifts programme is designed around the squat, but I thought a leg press would be a suitable replacement if all else fails, it's working out the same muscle groups so if you could match the kind of load you get squating It shouldn't be a waste of time.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

but surely squats do your lower back abs etc more than leg press. Which is the point in stronglifts I believe.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

JoeyRamone said:


> but surely squats do your lower back abs etc more than leg press. Which is the point in stronglifts I believe.


No It's not the whole point of it, but yes the core work is something the leg press would take away from it.

I would get core workout from overhead presses though so it all balances out.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> You're right crouchmagic, the stronglifts programme is designed around the squat, but I thought a leg press would be a suitable replacement if all else fails, it's working out the same muscle groups so if you could match the kind of load you get squating It shouldn't be a waste of time.


I'm sorry but a programme which has you squatting 3 times a week, a leg press is not a sufficient substitute.

The writers of the program would be going ape sh1t if they were to hear this!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Said PT does not own the place. He's paid to be there. You pay to be there. If he's fart-assing around ask him to move, or ask to work in.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> I'm sorry but a programme which has you squatting 3 times a week, a leg press is not a sufficient substitute.
> 
> The writers of the program would be going ape sh1t if they were to hear this!


I'm going to post a question on their forum for a laugh :lol:

It'll only be a back up not the basis of the routine, what choice alternative do I have, don't do anything because I can't get on the rack?

I agree with what you are saying though, it's no way ideal.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

It sucks while I'm at uni because I have to do squats later in the day at uni gym and it's always a gamble whether or not its easy to get on. Lots of people doing bicep curls with 5kg on each end or forearm exercises with just the bar.

My point about the core was that its used to increase all your other lifts. Also you're only doing 1x5 deadlift because of the squat so if its that day and you can't squat and use the leg press instead I'd deadlift 5x5 personally.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes of course you can but you have to get the right leg press and use a full range of motion it is easy to cheat on the leg press.


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

why dont you squat using dumbbells? if you can get them up chest height its good. if you cant then let them hang by ur side


----------

